# Changement de HDD SATA pour SATA 2 sur PM G5



## pet2poule (12 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais savoir si celà aurait une incidence de changer le HDD actuel de mon PM G5 qui est un Western Digital SATA de 250 Go vers un hitachi desktar de 250 Go en SATA 2

Merci, A+


----------



## HmJ (13 Octobre 2006)

Aucune incidence. En fait le SATA 2 n'est meme pas une norme, au contraire de SATA. C'est juste une extension dont le changement le plus visible est le doublement de la bande passante. Certains constructeurs y ont rajoute le TCQ, d'autres le NCQ, d'autres rien... Seule certitude : quelques Macs ont des problemes de compatibilites avec certains modeles bien precis, donc il faudrait faire une recherche la-dessus. Mais rien a voir avec le SATA, et il me semble que les HGST (Hitachi) ne sont pas concernes.


----------



## pet2poule (13 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ces infos, je vais donc prendre un SATA 2 hitachi, car ils sont plus interressant au niveau pris que les SATA... Normal ? je sais pas trop


----------

